# Little Wolf Ranch ~ Missy & Emmie ---> New Pics Pg 2



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello to all the Aunties out there!






Yep! It's that time of year again! While foaling season started early for me with the arrival of "Nova", a beautiful black minimal tobiano & splash filly out of our mare Allula - a loud tobiano & splash black/white 32.50" mare and by our soon-to-be-retired stallion Sampson - a minimal tobiano bay/white 31.75" stallion. Little Nova was born on the VERY chilly night of January 5th 2013 but arrived safely and healthy - and oh so gorgeous! Nova is the first live filly (one was lost to a severe dystocia the other to placentitis) we have gotten from Sampson AND to top it off - a gorgeous black pinto as well! I've now decided to geld him and let him enjoy living with the girls year round like he loves to do - he's also going to be my main performance show horse for 2013, so Missy & Emmie are carrying his last two foals and I can't wait to see them.

_*First up is "Missy"*_

(dates below are the earliest possible dates)

290 days ~ March 5th

330 days ~ April 15th

_*MISSY'S UDDER & BELLY ON FEBRUARY 18TH 2013*_












Many of you know that Missy lost her May 2012 bay pinto blue eyed filly due to a missed diagnosis of placentitis. My vet assured me that it was probably a freak accident and the odds of her having it again, especially now that we know the rare warning signs, is slim to none and even if she were to have it - we are prepared to catch it VERY early on.

So, we decided to breed Missy back to our main herd sire for last year and we expect her to have a lovely & healthy March/April foaling. As per her normal routine when she is very heavy in foal - she's already getting very wide and low in her belly and has become a "loner" and not wanting anyone to mess with her, bless her heart. At feeding time though you can see that little one enjoying meal time just as much as Missy!

This foal will be AMHR eligible, should mature about 31-32" (according to previous foals) and according to the color calculator I should end up with one of the following possibilites as a base color (did not include their tobiano and splash genetics)

**As of right now she has no udder development, so I believe we will be aiming for an April foaling**

25% - Palomino or Sorrel

21.88% - Buckskin or Bay

3.13% - Smokey Black or Black

_*Second is our maiden mare "Emmie"*_

(dates below are the earliest possible dates)

290 days ~ October 10th

330 days ~ November 19th






A new mare which I just recently purchased back in December, Emmie - an AMHA/AMHR Buckeroo grand-daughter and very heavily Buckeroo bred on top and bottom, standing at 32.75" tall and is a beautiful (maybe carrying silver?) buckskin tobiano and I believe with her markings that she carries splash as well. I LOVED this mare the moment I saw her - she was born to move! Not to mention she is a love bug and you can't peel her off of you for scratches lol. When she arrived to the farm I realized that since the previous owners had her under lights, she was still cycling and just so happened she was in heat so she was exposed December 24, 26 & 27, 2012 to Sampson so we are looking forward to an October/November foal from this girl. Normally I wouldn't do this but we are building a new barn this summer that will be fully enclosed and heated so no worries there!

With the pedigree, conformation, movement and temperment both Emmie and Sampson have - I am looking forward to a knock out foal. I believe she is pregnant but then again she likes to be a flirt so I will be having her confirmed in foal so all the aunties can mark her on their "expecting" list!

This foal will be AMHR eligible (Sampson is R only unfortunately), I'm guessing to mature about 32-33" and according to the color calculator I should end up with one of the following as a base color (listing Emmie as a silver buckskin as I believe she is), again I did not include their pinto genetics.

20.51% - silver buckskin, buckskin, silver bay or bay

6.25% - palomino or sorrel

1.37% - smokey black, silver smokey black, silver black or black

I am currently away from my computer with pictures on it of both my lovely girls but as soon as I get home this evening I will add some for all of you aunties! Also, barn cams WON'T be up and running through MareStare again this year in time for Missy to foal - but hopefully we will have better internet installed before Emmie's foaling since she is a maiden!

(PS: We had a name change from Tybee Tyme Minis to Little Wolf Ranch......full explanation and a "new addition" to be announced soon!)


----------



## Eagle (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi and welcome back Katie, I am sending my best wishes for a great 2013 foaling year.



You better get pics up fast


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL I'm working on it I swear!

Missy seems to be wanting a later spring baby - fine with me, let that little one cook up some pretty blue eyes like momma! Still nothing in the udder department


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 26, 2013)

Welcome back Katie - wishing you all the best for your foalings. Yes, pics of your lovely girls will help to keep us happy while we wait!!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 26, 2013)

Okay guys here ya go - I added some pictures for you. Nothing to show for Emmie as she's still her fit little self and is currently a wooly mammoth so I used a nice summer coat picture of her for you!

Missy on the other hand still looks pretty much the same as the first set of pictures I took with my cell (sorry about the quality) on February 18th - so you can atleast get an idea of what i am working with right now LOL as you can tell she is quite the wooly mammoth herself, but to be honest - it's mostly belly LOL (don't tell her I told you that)


----------



## Eagle (Feb 26, 2013)

They both look great



I have the need to give Missy a big cuddle though


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Feb 26, 2013)

You may want to hold off on that cuddle - she make look sweet and innocent but at the end of every pregnancy she's had she becomes a selfish little witch who just uses you for butt scratches & food - then acts like you're the meanest person in the world for getting her in foal and quickly walks away just out of reach LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 26, 2013)

Well these pregnant ladies are entitled to have their little quirky ways!! She's looking really good Katie


----------



## lexischase (Feb 26, 2013)

Diane they are in the first original post.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 26, 2013)

So glad you brought your pretty girls to the maternity ward here on the forum

I don't have a lot of time to get on here but when I can I really enjoy the nursery here


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey gals!

Just wanted to chime in and let y'all know that Missy is about the same as usual - just working on getting those pinto spots perfect and tweaking those brown eyes over to some blue eyes _(I'll be honest....I'm hoping for a loud pinto filly - any color will do - with some of mommas pretty blue eyes)_ but I will be happy with a healthy happy foal nonetheless!

I'm going to try to get some new pics of her this evening - I'm posting from work. She looks about the same and I think we are right on track for an early April foal. Usually once she starts to develop an udder we have about 30-35 days before she foals atleast with her previous little ones. Her tailhead is already starting to get a little bit softer and her belly is hanging a little lower but not where we need to be yet....

Pics to come tonight, my ladies!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 5, 2013)

As you can see Missy has a bigger belly but still no udder development yet......I'm ready to see what she's cooking in there!


----------



## Little Wolf Ranch (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm stuffing her with as much as she will eat lol she looks at me at feeding time like "that's supposed to fit in MY tummy?!?" Lol


----------



## countrymini (Mar 7, 2013)

That is such a cute tummy. Needs hugging! Here's hoping that udder starts growing for you!


----------

